# need help cleaning clothing



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

My 10 yo has been invited to play in soccer tournaments in Denmark, Dana Cup (first week) and Sweden, Gothia Cup (second week). I am an avid runner to boot and will also be training while we are in Europe for two weeks. What are the best methods to wash our clothing or do you think there are laundry services in Freedrickhaven or Gottenburg respectively?? Stop laughing, I need the help!


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

bwep said:


> My 10 yo has been invited to play in soccer tournaments in Denmark, Dana Cup (first week) and Sweden, Gothia Cup (second week). I am an avid runner to boot and will also be training while we are in Europe for two weeks. What are the best methods to wash our clothing or do you think there are laundry services in Freedrickhaven or Gottenburg respectively?? Stop laughing, I need the help!


I'd plan for the worst and assume no laundry services. I'd handwash them and hang them dry, so assume you'll need a rotation to give them enough time to dry.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I am assuming no laundry service. I guess what I would like to know are the tricks so to speak. I have heard of ppl washing, gently rinsing, rolling clothing in a dry towel, stomping on said towel, and hanging thruout the room.

Are there detergents ppl prefer? techniques? I am concerned based on stories past that the apparel does not dry fast enough. I hear stories that the player's kits (uniforms) do not dry quickly and hence, never seem to get washed. I am a clean freak...

Hey Alex, what say you...


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

This very recent (yesterday/today) thread may offer some help....

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...12416-Dry-Cleaning-dress-shirts-pros-and-cons


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

There are cleaning (dry cleaning and other) services in gothenburg. Are you staying at a hotel? Where will you be staying?

Most local dry cleaners also do laundry, and hotels do as well (though at a premium). Would suggest using a service and concentrating on the good things in life while travelling 

Buying new underwear might be cheaper than laundering them though. H&M have decent quality and good prices on basic underwear (boxers, thirts, socks etc) and are present everywhere in Sweden. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

bwep said:


> ...do you think there are laundry services in Freedrickhaven or Gottenburg respectively??


That sounds like an amazing trip for you and your boy. Making memories to last his lifetime.

I see that Bjorn has answered your question. He lives over there I guess. I don't, couldn't find it on a map, but I would have answered _yes_ also; the year is 2011 and your question has the ring of Ugly American to it.

Sent from my rotary phone using my fingers


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

In sweden, the map has an index 

This is not a dustup...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Not being able to find one (or even start one) you've made me realize it's time to pop open the rum and call it a day.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Bjorn
Thanks for your response. I am not sure which hotel. I do know that it is within the largest mall in Gottenburg. I have no issue with them doing my laundry and paying a premium. I am concerned about Denmark. We will be well north of Copenhagen and I am not sure what to expect there. 

As an aside, can you recommend good restaurants. My son has an amazing palate and desires to eat local or national fare, as opposed to pizza hut etc...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

*Restaurants*

I have not been there myself but have heard good things about Magnus & Magnus M2 (https://www.magnusmagnus.se/sv/meny/). The price is mid-high but supposed to be very much worth it. It's also a restaurant that has a lot of "Swedish" food. Would recommend emailing them at [email protected] to make a reservation in advance. The menu is bilingual and its at Magasinsgatan 8.

Have emailed some friends who live in Gothenburg, will get back if they have any good tips.

Theres also the Feskekörkan fish market. Its an old fish market from late 1800s. Inside, the Kajutan restaurant offers Gothenburgs best shrimp sandwich at SEK 150, a definite must. Its on Rosenlundsvagen.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

The best cheaper restaurant is apparently Pasta Haus, looks very unassuming but has been ranked highest by both my friends and the Gothenburg newspaper (Göteborgsposten). Its on Nordenskiöldsgatan 25, very modestlooking but the only lunch to get 5/5 stars by Göteborgsposten. Pasta is good for soccer kids as well.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

One of the best restaurants in Gothenburg is "Kock och Vin", situated at Viktoriagatan 12. Swedish cuisine with a focus on Gothenburg are local produce.

The prices are around Euro 30 for a main course.

However, in the basement they have the "Björns Bar" restaurant, which is slightly cheaper and with a different take: lots of small simple dishes and one meat and one vegetarian main for Euro 16. Have had the meat main and it was excellent. A very good selection of wines, from cheap to expensive, most available by the glass as well.

Both are very good Gothenburg options to sample Swedish cooking at its best.

Both restaurants should be ok to take the kids to, book in advance though: [email protected] to book with Kock och Vin. In Björns Bar you cant make a reservation, you just wait until a table is available. The wait will be longer during Fri-Sun.

and


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Have checked, there's a coin wash at Barfredsvej 30 in frederikshavn. Good luck!


----------



## BigChuck (Oct 7, 2011)

Now how about some help finding some good cincinnati house cleaners! Just did laundry, but the place is still a mess.


----------

